# Paul's Training Journal 2013-2014



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey this is my first journal i have done, i am using it to help keep me motivated during my off season and into competition time in 2014. Im unsure which shows i will be doing yet but basically looking to gain lean mass from now up until february when i will start my dieting for comps in may/june.

I competed this year and came runner up in the Novice Mr North britain class and 7th place at the Britain finals. I want to make all around improvements and bring the best possible condition to stage next time around

I am currently holding around 214lbs and have been off gear for about 3 months now. I have gained some fat since after the show and probably around 12% at the moment. I plan to reintroduce gear within the next few weeks to assist with the lean gains.

My training split is currently chest/biceps, quads/hams, delts/triceps, back/calfs

I am doing atleast 3x 30min cardio sessions a week and may increase this when i get into things

Diet is all very clean approx 350g protein, 300g carbs (on training days), 80g fats. I tend to lower carbs on non training days and slightly increase healthy fats.

I will provide my training and diet on a daily basis so any input will be appreciated


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will be following mate


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Will be following mate


cheers dude. training and diet has all been up in the air lately so hoping this will get me back in the swing of things


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on your placings mate.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats on your placings mate.


Thanks mate i was happy with that after having a long break off from training last year. I feel i know alot more about my body now and how it responds to diet/training so hoping that will mean improvements for next year


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah the more you know your own body and how it reacts to training and nutrition the better you will get mate.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

whilst iv got a bit of time il post training from this morning

chest, biceps

inclined db press 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets (50kgx10)

hammer machine chest press 2 warm up sets, 1 working set then drop set

flat/inclined flyes 1 warm up set/ 1 working set of each

EZ bar curls 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets (40kgx10)

lying cable curls 2 sets

hammer curls 2 sets

20 mins cardio

diet so far has been

meal 1 - 150g oats, 6 egg whites (2 yolks), 1 scoop whey

pwo- 50g whey, 60g maltodextrin

meal 2- 250g chicken breast, 300g baked potato, veg, 1 banana,

meal 3- 50g whey/casein, 60g nuts

meal 4- 250g chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, brocolli

got a salmon and veg meal to go


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Out of interest mate why have the casein during the day?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Out of interest mate why have the casein during the day?


Its just a blend im using at the minute mate contains both. its the nutrisport 90+ one. Been using whey isolate in the morning and post workout and the blend through day and pre bed. Do you just use whey normally?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I only use casein before bed mate.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

trained leg today was

10 mins warm up on treadmill

leg extensions 3 warm up sets, 1 set to failure with 8-10 reps

leg press 2 warm up sets, 1 set 8-10 reps (300kgs)

barbell squats 1 warm up set, 2 working sets (180kgs)

seated leg curls 2 warm up sets, 1 working set 8-10 reps

DB SLDL's 1 warm up set, 1 working set 10-12 reps

lying leg curls 1 warm up set, 1 set 10-12 reps finished off with one set hyperextensions

diet has all been clean today approx 300g protein, 300g carbs 70g fats today

will be upping cals soon when i go back on cycle


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Some good looking numbers there mate


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Some good looking numbers there mate


Cheers mate. Lost a bit if strength when dieting but won't take long to come back as my body weight increases and I start back on cycle


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't we all mate. But that is part of the sacrifice I guess.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow. Subbed. Anything with a descent squat number is something I want to keep an eye on!


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't we all mate. But that is part of the sacrifice I guess.


True mate as long as I gradually improve on my lifts I'm happy though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is the name of the game. As long as weights don't foresake form.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

shaunmac said:


> Wow. Subbed. Anything with a descent squat number is something I want to keep an eye on!


I'm working a lot on compounds movements at the min and my squat has increased. I did 4 reps on 220 last week which was a PB for myself


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

where do u train buddy


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

marknorthumbria said:


> where do u train buddy


I train at men at work in fenham mate. What about yourself??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

geordie_paul said:


> I train at men at work in fenham mate. What about yourself??


At goldstar mate , whn I was googling gyms men at work was an option if closer


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

marknorthumbria said:


> At goldstar mate , whn I was googling gyms men at work was an option if closer


Thought you might have been at good star. Iv been in for supplements in the shop but never into the gym before. Men at work is only few mins from my house so ideal really


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

geordie_paul said:


> Thought you might have been at good star. Iv been in for supplements in the shop but never into the gym before. Men at work is only few mins from my house so ideal really


It's the only close gym with heavy enough DBS, also trained at FSI on coast road, but only power cages and tyres ther lol


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's the only close gym with heavy enough DBS, also trained at FSI on coast road, but only power cages and tyres ther lol


What do the dumbells go up to in there as seen you were pressing the 70s? Yeah Iv heard mixed things about that FSI lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

geordie_paul said:


> What do the dumbells go up to in there as seen you were pressing the 70s? Yeah Iv heard mixed things about that FSI lol


There's some bigger ones but I don't touch, these 70kg are like train wheels I love the handle and balance of them, higher ones not so much


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Trained shoulders and triceps today routine was-

Seated db press 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets (45kgsx10)

Db side laterals 1 warm up set 2 working sets (20kgx10)

Bent over laterals 1 warm up set, 2 working sets (28 kgsx10)

Db shrugs 1 warm up, 2 working sets (55kgsx10)

Close grip press 2 warm up sets, 1 working set (100kgsx10)

Pressdowns 1 warm up, 1 working sets

One arm overhead extensions 2 sets

Diet so far

Meal 1- 100g oats, 50g whey, 2 whole eggs

Pwo- 50g whey, 60g maltodextrin

Meal 2- 350g potato, 250g chicken breast, brocolli, banana

Meal 3- 250g chicken breast, 100g avacado, 30g cashews, brocolli

Going out for a meal tonight and few drinks. Which will be first in a while. Hopefully still make cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you make the cardio mate?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Did you make the cardio mate?


no didn't make cardio today. I was busy this morning and gym closes at 2pm .

Training back and calfs tomorrow and may add some cardio in after workout.

Diet today had been 3 pro/fat meals and 1 pro/carb meal so far

meal 1- 6 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil

mesl 2- 300g extra lean mince , 25g nuts, veg

meal 3- 300g salmon, veg

meal 4- 300g chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, veg


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice love training back. Eggs and coconut oil nice


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Back to training in the evening after work this week

Trained back and calfs today

Pullovers 2 warm up sets, 1 working set 10 reps

Close grip pulldowns 1 warm up set , 2 working sets 8-10 reps

Barbell rows 1 warm up set, 2 working sets8-10 reps (110kgs)

Low cable rows 1 warm up set, 1 working set 12 reps (90kgs)

Deadlifts 2 warm up sets, 1 working set of 8 reps (200kg)

Calf raises 6 sets

20 mins cardio on treadmill

Started back on ghrp2 and mod grf today along with slin pwo, going to do this for the next few weeks till I start new cycle .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

geordie_paul said:


> Back to training in the evening after work this week
> 
> Trained back and calfs today
> 
> ...


Don't see many people doing pullovers at my gym. I like them for back or chest great opening exercise


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't see many people doing pullovers at my gym. I like them for back or chest great opening exercise


Yeah mate was watching dorian yates video and thought id try them. I find they give a good stretch in the lats before doing heavy pulldowns and rows.

Just did 30 mins cardio on treadmill and abs at gym today. Will be chest and biceps tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I also find they open my chest up nicely.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

diet has been all clean today. although the tempation was there as free cakes where getting passed around at work, but i was good ;-)

diet so far has been

meal 1- oats, eggs, whey

meal 2- salmon fillet, brocolli

meal 3- chicken, sweet potato, spinach

meal 4- whey protein, cashew nuts

will be going to gym for chest/biceps shortly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done on the cake situation mate :thumb:


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Well done on the cake situation mate :thumb:


ha ha i know im proud of myself for that


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

bicep and tricep yesterday was

inclined barbell press 2 warm ups, 2 working sets (120kx10)

seated machine press 1 warm up, 2 working sets

inclined/flat flyes 1 warm set, 1 working set of each

machine curls 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets

ez bar curls, 1 warm up set, 1 working set

hammer curls 1 warm up set, 1 working set

just doing 30 mins cardio today after work


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice little session there mate


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

It was mate all done in a out 45 mins. Hate these long sessions in the gym where you get little done

30 mins cardio done today on treadmill

Legs tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah short and sharp is good  Only time I go over 45 mins is leg days and that is not by much. Legs love/hate thing for me.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

trained legs today, was a good session, gym not too busy so no waiting around

10 mins warm up on treadmill

leg extensions 3 warm up sets, 1 set to failure

leg press 1 warm up set, 2 working sets 10-12 reps (300kgs)

barbell squats 1 warm up set, 2 working sets (180kgx8)

seated leg curl 2 warm up sets, 1 working set 10-12 reps

dumbbell SLDL 1 warm up set, 1 working set 10-12 reps

lying leg curls 2 sets 10-12 reps

decided to start cycle on Monday this will consist of test 400, deca and dbol and continuing the ghrp/mod grf and slin PWO

will be recording bodyweight and gains on a weekly basis and recording all food intake to make sure im getting correct amount of calories. I am separting cardio from my weight workouts as I find this help with recovery and growth


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Will be good to see you diet mate  Yeah I do prefer to separate the 2 also. Back on cycle will be interested in the results.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Will be good to see you diet mate  Yeah I do prefer to separate the 2 also. Back on cycle will be interested in the results.


it all comes down to work really when I start at 8am I find it hard getting up early to do cardio as it would need to be at about 5.30, don't mind when im dieting for show but in the off season my body prefers the extra sleep and rest. alternative days to training will continue for this reason as can do that in the evening.

well im about half stone heavier than I was this time last year when off cycle and in better condition so hopefully bigger gains and exceeding on where I was at last year


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Agreed mate have been there and got up at 4:30 to get the cardio in when prepping. Not Good :wacko: Yep rest and sleep are what a lot of people ignore to their peril. Nice increase :thumb:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

geordie_paul said:


> trained legs today, was a good session, gym not too busy so no waiting around
> 
> 10 mins warm up on treadmill
> 
> ...


im in for this

follow a fellow geordie lad

I train at gold start also mate

USed go to Men at work tho a while back it's a canny gym

YOu on cycle now then?

you doing Nabba or Ukbff next year?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Dazarms said:


> im in for this
> 
> follow a fellow geordie lad
> 
> ...


You look familiar mate. You used to work doors in Whitley didn't you? Just started back on yesterday. Had a good few months off, feel recovered and ready to go again. Switching to ukbff next year I think and doing the north in June


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Trained shoulders and triceps today. Good workout but loads of people I'm gym and workout lasted longer than I like through talking !

Seated db press 2 warm up, 2 working sets (45kx10)

Side laterals 1 warm up , 2 working sets 20 kx10

Bent over laterals 1 warm up, 2 working sets 25x12

Barbell shrugs 1 warm up set , 2 working sets 140kx 8

Close grip press 2 warm up sets , 2 working sets 110kx8

Pressdowns 1 warm up, 1 working set

Db overhead extensions. 2 sets

Ate good all day but had meal out tonight. Had chicken fajitas and chips was lush


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

geordie_paul said:


> You look familiar mate. You used to work doors in Whitley didn't you? Just started back on yesterday. Had a good few months off, feel recovered and ready to go again. Switching to ukbff next year I think and doing the north in June


Ha yeah mate that was me for 4 years did that sh*t

Im going for Ukbff also, will be my first show

Hows your diet at moment you packing on mass before starting to diet next year

Im trying a lean bulk rather than just all out bulk

WAnt keep lean as I grow like and not add any unwanted fat


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Dazarms said:


> Ha yeah mate that was me for 4 years did that sh*t
> 
> Im going for Ukbff also, will be my first show
> 
> ...


Thought so ha ha. Iv always done nabba before but fancy change next year and can do the inters with them. I'm following a lean mass diet too. Iv added a bit of body fat since I came off gear so don't what to add much more through bulking.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Last 2 days training has been as follows

Back/triceps

Pullovers 2 warm up sets, 1 working set

Pulldowns 1 warm up set, 1 working set

Barbell rows 1,warm up, 1,working sets

Low cable rows 2 sets

Deadlifts 2 warm ups, 1 working set (200kx6)

Close grip press 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets

Pressdowns 1 warm up set, 1 working set

One arm overhead extensions 2 sets

Inclined db press 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets (50kx11)

Seated chest press 1 warm up, 2 working sets

Flat db flyes 1 warm up, 2 working sets

Machine curls, 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets

Ez bar curls 1 warm up, 1 working set

Hammer curls 2 sets

Abs 10 mins


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

trained legs this morning. felt a little sluggish, maybe because i had a large breakfast before training! was happy with the overall session though

10 mins warm up on treadmill

leg extensions 3 warm up sets, 1 set to failure with 8-10 reps

barbell squats 2 warm ups, 2 working sets (180kgs)

leg press 2 warm up sets, 1 set 8-10 reps (300kgs)

lying leg curls 2 warm up sets, 1 working set 8-10 reps

DB SLDL's 1 warm up set, 1 working set 10-12 reps

standing leg curls 1 warm up set, 1 working set 10-12 reps

carbs are at approx 300g on training days along with 400g protein and 80g fats


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Love a good legs day mate. Well once I have finished :lol:


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Well weighed in this morning and up to 15st 9 after first week back on. That's 5 lb gain in one week which I'm happy with.

Did 30 mins cardio before breakfast consisting of a brisk walk with shuttle runs in between. I looked quite tight after cardio so not the usual bloat that might be expected after weight gain.

As no training today will be pro/fat meals unti this evening where I will have 1 or 2 50g carb meals.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice increase mate. Must be pleased


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice increase mate. Must be pleased


sure am mate. my goal is 2-3 lbs a weeks for the first 6 weeks then i realise this will slow down if i wish to keep it mostly lean gains


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

trained back/calfs today

this was

Pullovers 2 warm up sets, 1 working set 10 reps

Close grip pulldowns 1 warm up set , 2 working sets 8-10 reps

Barbell rows 1 warm up set, 2 working sets 8-10 reps (110kgs)

db rows 2 sets (50kg dbs)

Low cable rows 1 warm up set, 1 working set 12 reps (90kgs)

Deadlifts 2 warm up sets, 1 working set (205kgs x 4)

standing/seated Calf raises 6 sets

was a good workout, felt really pumped off the volume and kept rest periods between sets to a minimum

tomorrow will just be cardio before brekky


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What cardio do you do mate?


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

havent been on here for months but will be updating now as into contest prep for ukbff north in june.

currently just over 10 weeks out. have been dieting 7 weeks and lost a fait bit of bodyfat so far, lost about a stone in bodyweight. keeping calories around maintanance intake on training days and dropping them on non training days. cardio will be performed on most days at 30-40 mins either in the morning or evening at the gym

current weight down to 15st 4, i will post pics on here soon. as the ukbff intermediate class is in weight classes i i think i will be on the limit for the u90 class and cant really say at this point whether i will make it or not as last year comps i was 91-92kgs on stage.

30 mins cardio done this morning

will be training delts/triceps later tonight

diet today is-

meal 1- 100g oats, 2 whole eggs, 50g whey

meal 2- 300g sweet potato, 250g extra lean mince, brocolli

meal 3- 300g sweet potato, 250g chichen breast, brocolli, 20g almonds

meal 4- 100g oats, 60g whey, 1tbsp flax oil

pwo- 50g whey, 50g maltodectrin

meal 5- 75g brown rice, 250g chichen breast, spinach

meal 6- 3 whole eggs, 200g cottege cheese


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

good training sesh yesterday

seated db press 2 working sets (45kgx10)

seated side laterals 2 working sets (20kgsx10)

db shrugs 2 working sets (55kgsx10)

upright rows 1 working set, finished with drop set

close grip bench press 2 working sets (110kgs)

pressdowns 2 working sets

cable press downs 1 working set, followed by drop set

training today will just be 40 mins cardio and abs later tonight


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

30 mins cardio done pre brekky

hardly slept last night for some reason must must be the eca iv started running although iv tried to keep it atlease 6 hours before i go to bed for my last dose

10 weeks out from show today and happy with way things are at this point

training later will be back and rear delts

will be enjoying a first cheat meal tonight


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

cardio was 30 mins pre brekky today

weight today was 15.4 which is couple of pound heavier than last week but i seem to be leaner than previous week

will be starting clen tomorrow at 1 tab and cycling this2 weeks on/off using eca on the off weeks. will wait a few more weeks before adding low dose t3 into it

trained chest and biceps

inclined barbell press 2 working sets

seated chest press 2 working sets

flat db flyes 1 working sets

seated db curls 2 orking sets

ez bar curls 2 working sets

rope hammer curls 1 working set

was great session got good pump and plenty of energy today


----------

